# Tee Shirt Quilt



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My Dh has his heart set on a Tee Shirt Quilt. He has even gone out and bought the fabric. Picked thru shirts and selected them. He wants a Queen Size:help:
Problem is.... I have never made a quilt.:ashamed:
I have washed all the shirts ( without fabric softner), I have bought the Pellon fusible backing. Other than that.. I have no clue where to start.
No idea how big to cut the squares, etc. At a total loss...
With that being said. I would adore to make it a surprise Christmas gift for him. We lost our DS in early May, and I think it would lift his spirits for the Holiday.
He is going out of town next week and I would love to at least get shirts cut out on the down low. 
I think the heat we are experiencing here, is making me loco......Could any of you awsome ladies help a gal out here? PLEASE,PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Found this

http://www.goosetracks.com/T-Shirt Quilt Instructions.html

Nancy


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Your block size may depend somewhat on the size of the printing on the tshirt (or stains or holes). My son & I made a tshirt quilt, from little boys (size 4-8, maybe 12) tshirts, and I believe the squares are about 12". We also cut a block from the back side of the shirt, which was plain, but it gave us more design leeway. Solid blocks alternated between "logo" blocks. We sewed sashing strips between the blocks, about 2" wide of woven (not knit) fabric. We used a flannel sheet for the backing. Sent it out for quilting instead of tying, which makes it much more durable and longer lasting.

I'm sorry for the loss of your DS. Is this a memory quilt? It will be cherished, I am sure. <<<hugs>>>

Keep the kleenex box close at hand while you are sewing...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, It will be a Memory Quil, if I can pull it off.... and keep myself together.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger.. I'm sorry for your loss. We lost a son as well. Wish I could have done something like that... Working on my first Tshirt for DH from all his years on the fire dept. We have be cutting them large using the designs with logos from other shirts stitched on... Good luck. I like the idea of having it quilted instead of trying to hand stitch or knoting....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

sewing nana - Thanks and I'm sorry about your loss, as well.

I know I am probably making this harder than it should be.....Just the emotion of it all. I'm having trouble getting a clear beginning. Not to mention...I have never made a quilt... and this one needs to be a good showing. It's not like I can get more of his shirts. I gotta do it right.

I have a 15 inch square measure, is that going to work? Are you using any sashing? I only have 16 shirts.... I thought I was up to this....but,I'm already feeling defeated.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Putting a strip of fabric around each of the squares would frame each of the shirts nicely. You need to decide what size quilt you want. If you want it bigger you may need to put fabric blocks between the tshirts. Since all of the shirts are different each of the filler blocks could be different as well. For the boarders/frames/sashing/ backing pick fabric that gives you memories or makes you smile.

Using a 15in block with a 2in frame and putting the blocks 4 across and 4 down will give you a quilt top that is 78in x 78in approximately depending on seam allowances. So you probably wont need to add filler blocks, unless you want a really big quilt.

I think most will agree that any quilt made with love is perfect. And any mistakes that may be made are difficult to find by anyone who didn't make the quilt.

I will also put in my vote for having it quilted vs tied. It really gives it a nice finish.

Good luck


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I agree with putting them together with sashing, also a border this will wrap his life in your husband and your arms.. You have the backs to use as well for a name, birth, death, more info.... Hugs your way.. deal with each square... Please don't feel so overwelmed. You are healing as well... Now might be to early. Prays for you.....Draw out a grid of what you want to do... This might help you see the whole picture....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ohhhhhmy ! Nothing accomplished. Just tears on fabric today.....DH is leaving tomorrow for a few days....I'm gonna try to press and fuse.....the best I can. Here's to hopeing I can get past the saddness and sorrow and shift into project mode.
I will have it quilted for sure... If I can get it made. Thanks for the advice and good thoughts.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Prayerssss and more Prayer...


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I think this is a great project to lift your spirits. Good show! I took a bit of a different approach with the King Sized T Shirt quilt I made for my son. I used the template ( I think it was 12" X 15" and laid out the shirt WHOLE and cut BOTH SIDES out. This gives you the front and the backing all at once. You can sew them together. with the sashing strips after "stabilizing" the front pieces first with iron on interfacing, then sew them together for the quilt front. You can then use sashing for the back pieces also which makes it look nice and brightens it all up on the back.

I used NO batting as this will be a heavy quilt just by itself. The second quilt I did for my niece I used just the front pieces, backed it with flannel. It was quite heavy but only a double size.

Machine quilted both of them and it was a fun thing as I chose real bright threads and Zig Zagged in a free motion pattern all over the quilts.

Good luck with this and I know you will project lots of love into the quilt.

LQ


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

My quilting buddy asked for info. Her daughter wants to make a T shirt quilt. So here are the sites I found for them - videos, pictures, tutorials.

There are different approaches, but generally the same. You may want to take a look at a each of these and then decide how you want to do your quilt.

Videos
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKGE-ldr93A[/ame]
How she makes a quilt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpW0UK2upt8[/ame]
Couple in business

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn1JjU6WNwY[/ame]
Grandma using treadle machine gets into business

Sites with pictures and tutorials
http://quiltbug.com/articles/Tshirt-quilts.htm Layouts

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/7394/how-to-make-a-t-shirt-quilt
http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/teequilts.html
http://www.goosetracks.com/T-Shirt Quilt Instructions.html
http://condo-blues.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-make-t-shirt-quilt.html
http://quilting.about.com/od/picturesofquilts/ig/T-Shirt-Quilts/James-s-T-Shirt-Quilt.htm
http://www.ehow.com/how_18557_make-t-shirt.html
http://www.toocooltshirtquilts.com/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you,Garnet. I appreciate it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Be proud of me. I took the plunge.
I have everything cut out and will have to sew when DH is out working in his shop, etc. to keep it a sneeky surprize
I did 15inch squares, using shashing to make it queen size. I have until Christmas to finish it. I really appreciate everyone suggestions and kind wishes. It hasn't even been 4 mo. since our DS passed......I know in my heart, doing this for my hubby will help us both. Bless all of you.
Anne


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Feeling more upbeat about this project. Hubby out of the house for a little while today...time to sneaky sew. I think it is gonna be a really nice quilt.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Anne, glad to hear you are finding some peace in this project of love. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Chix - Yeah, I'm really trying to br a "big girl", and buck up to do this. Getting started was the hardest part. Now, I'm getting kind of excited, to see it come together.

I appreciate everyone and your warm comments.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

UPDATE!!!

The gal at the quilt shop called me last night......The quilt is finished. YAY!!
She was talking fast and chattering away in excitement. I'm not sure what her added touch is... but, she thinks my Dh and I will love it. ( she asked me for permission to do something special, on the quilt.)
I will try to pick it up in a day or two......I can't wait.
Gracious, all this sneeking around is hard work!!!! 
I do hope this helps us both make it thru the Christmas Holidays.
I take a pic when he is not around, and I can spread it out.....Or, maybe I'll get her to take a pic for me. hee hee!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OOoh I can't wait to see it! I hope the quilt brings you both much comfort, and remembered joy.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been waiting to see a picture of this since you first told us about it last August. I know you are excited to have it finished!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I too would love to see a pic of the finished quilt.
Do we have to wait for christmas too??


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MJ LOL!! I will try......no complaining...but suddenly, my DH seems to be with me......everywhere. I have to break away......somehow and go pick it up. Like I said....all this sneaking around is HARD work!! I will share.....as soon as, I can!!
I have several huge Catering events this weekend.....I am already having to budget my time like crazy......Yes, it is 2:43 a.m. here!! ha!
ClaytonP.....I don't know if I am excited, relieved or scared.......Yes, I am excited/relieved to see my project completed, Yes, I am excited to give my DH a lasting gift that was a part of our loved one's passion and life. But, I am scared of both of our reactions. I am praying.... just for peace and love.
So, in advance..you guy's please bear with me...if I just lose it over this.......OK?
Anne


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am thinking of doing one myself and am very interested in seeing how yours comes out. 

good luck!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Anne - Thank you for the reminder that this quilt, while a project of love & memories, is also likely to stir up some grief and pain. We'd all love to see it, but I am sure we all recognize that you & DH may need a lot of private time, or that your decision might be that it is too hard to share outside of your family.

Will you look at it before you give it to DH? Or will you ask your quilter to wrap it up so you and DH can share that moment together?

Stock up on Kleenex again. Prayers for remembered joys, and the balm of His comfort (and ours) for you both.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Chix - as usual, you are very wise.
I have seen the completed quilt..... I felt pride and excitement mostly.....but, that was in a public enviroment. In my car, I cried so hard, I had to pull off the road.
I have it hidden away, waiting for Christmas.
I have no idea, how my DH will react.....you know... tough guy, etc. He has kept his pain and grief...fairly private.
But, remember, a teeshirt quilt, was HIS idea.
It really, really came out well. If you did not know it was teeshirts, I'm not sure, you could tell.
There was about 10 women in the shop when I picked it up.....the all had a fit over it.... none of them knew the reason behind it.
It is beautiful, in my eyes. I think my Davey is pretty proud of his mom.
Thanks for all the lovely sentiments and especially the prayers..... They really helped get me thru.
I feel a special connection with all you guys. I was on line in HT, when I got the tragic call. Before, I knew it, I was pouring my heart out here. Ya'll knew what had happened, before some of our family members.
So, how do I express my thanks.?.....Ya'll helped me go on, when I felt weak, alone and overwhelmed.
Gratefully, 
Anne


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

:grouphug:

So glad that you are pleased with the results. I'm sure hubby will be as well.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

What was the special touch done by the quilter? I can't wait to see a picture....sounds wonderful!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, everyone. Today is the day.
So far, I've done pretty well. I am trying to do my best with the realization, our son is not coming home for Christmas.....or, ever again.
Wish me luck when the wrapping paper comes off.
Again, I can not thank ya'll enough for the guidence,support,hugs and prayers.
Much love and thanks
Anne


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh Anne, I wish we could make this better for you! Just know that we're all there with you in spirit, and smiling with you for making such a wonderful gift in memory of you son.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

<<<<< _hugs_ >>>>>


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

(((((hugs))))))


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Hugs and prayers. I've gotten misty eyed just followinf this thread!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Anne, I came to see if you had posted a picture yet. I think most of us here have had our thoughts, love and prayers in your project. This is such a special thing you have done and I have so much respect for you, I can't imagine how difficult this was for you to do.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone. Still no picture to show just yet. Soon.
At first, his surprise made him speechless, then he tried to choke back his feelings when he realized what it really was....But, a few tears fell. He hugged it to him, like he was trying to wring just a little bit more of our son out of it.
I was pretty amazed at the calmness I possessed. A very beautiful few minutes.
Today, we have done...OK. I feel the hugs,prayers and good wishes.....just like ya'll feel my pain and anxiousness.
You guys are allowing me to heal thru your support and care. I am so blessed to be a part of such an amazing, amazing group.
Gratefully,
Anne


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

What special moment for the 2 of you. I am so glad to hear that you have made it through this holiday. Praying that you and dh continue to heal as best as you can.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Hi Everyone. Still no picture to show just yet. Soon.
> At first, his surprise made him speechless, then he tried to choke back his feelings when he realized what it really was....But, a few tears fell. He hugged it to him, like he was trying to wring just a little bit more of our son out of it.
> I was pretty amazed at the calmness I possessed. A very beautiful few minutes.
> Today, we have done...OK. I feel the hugs,prayers and good wishes.....just like ya'll feel my pain and anxiousness.
> ...


Your post choked me up Ann. You will heal some, but the memories and the pain will always be part of your life together. To make something like this, to cherish, is a wonderful thing to do. No wonder your husband was chocked up with emotion. 
HT is great, I love it here too. We are blessed to have you here on HT!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Anne - what a wonderful gift to your hubby and for you. I will also be looking forward to seeing the quilt.

Healing prayers for you and Hubby.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

DH had a rough Christmas night...... 2 Kidney Stones - We spent the night on the ER.

He rested yesterday, wrapped in his quilt....I overheard him talking to a friend......He said it was the "Best gift" he had ever gotten!! It made my heart smile!!
It honestly was one of the hardest things I have ever made myself accomplish............I'm so very glad I pushed thru. Proof positive...Christmas is where the heart is.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It certainly is!
Sorry to hear of the kidney stones BTDT and never want to repeat it. Hope he is ok now.

As much as you struggled to finish it, every stitch means something to your husband. It shows how much you love him for sure!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Smile and tears stinging....Thanks OLF.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm sorry you two had to spend Christmas in the ER, but that was actually a lovely story, having your husband wrapped up recovering in your lovely quilt!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I agree with all the others, 
sorry your DH had the kidney stones, but what love to be cuddled in to get through the difficult time. 

That quilt sure is a expression of love.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am still looking for the picture of this wonderful quilt. Have I missed it?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Texas, when you're ready, we'd love to see your son's memory quilt.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Update... He took it out to his workshop office. He has a recliner out there, where he rests, as he tires....usually a cat nap after lunch! I have not seen it myself, in about three months. He covers with it.
I have not pushed to bring it in and take pictures......I think that is his way, of keeping Davey, with him. 
We are soon coming up on the 1 yr. mark.
I promise... I'll post pics when I can..... please understand.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hugs and prayers to help you through this tough time!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone....Ya'll make the tough days a little brighter!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I think we all understand and send you and your DH our love and thoughts each day.


----------

